
Simple internet connection test - unseen1980
http://www.test-connection.com
======
richbhanover
Regrettably, these folks use the "cream of the crop" technologies, but get the
wrong answer. (7mbps/768kbps DSL shows up as ~2mbps/560kbps...)

------
richbhanover
Oh, yes. And no "contact us" link...

